# Another Great BRC Rabbit Show for Pimperella Rabbitry!



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

*Netherland Dwarf REW Doe got a 2nd and 3rd,
Blue Rex Doe got a 3rd, 
New Zealand Red got a 1st,
Belgian Hare Buck got a 1st 
and Belgian Hare Doe got a 1st and her first CC! 

Had a fantastic day and I am over the moon for only my second show. I was even asked to do the Prize cards and BRC/F&F Paperwork for the results.

And I also collected 3 new rabbits from another breeder who had brough them up from the midlands for me. 
1 Blue Rex buck to go with my 2 Blue Rex Does. And a breeding/Proven pair of Perlfees' which are a very rare Variety of Fur breed rabbit. Gorgeous Pearlesant fur in a Blue colour.


*


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done!!  Need pics of your newbies, of course


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Aye, will do. Phones on charge now so soon as it's charged up again I'll get the pictures up.


----------



## puff108 (Oct 11, 2008)

well done i use to show my rabbits but due to other commitments have had to stop but really enjoy it i have got mini lops but have had Netherland dwarfs and German lops as well.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

congratulations :2thumb: 

*sits patiently waiting pics of her bestest type of rabbit "rex"*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Congrats again. :no1: Photos please :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Well you have already had me WWWWWHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOO'ing but cant help it sooo..........


WWWWWWWHHHHHHHHOOOOOOO Congrats!!!!:no1::2thumb::no1:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

My New Rabbits

Perlfee Buck 'Mills' Been place a few times at shows under his last owner Including Bradford Champs in Jan were he got 3rd in Rare Variety.

Perlfee Rabbits are a Rare rabbit Variety, Coming from Germany and were bred as Fur Rabbits.


















My Perlfee Doe 'Fable' Again has been placed at shows under her last owner. Including 4th in Rare Variety at Bradford Champs in Jan this year.


















My Blue Rex Buck. I have 2 Does for him when he's a bit older and should hopefully produce me some really lovely Blue Rexes for showing next year

















The Show itself.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well done Pimp! Lovely looking rabbits you have there!

My bf has a blue rex buck called Jazz.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

All Beautiful buns, but Im in love with your Rex he is one sexy rabbit:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Your blue rex boy looks so regal and dignified!!! And what gorgeous coats the other two have! Amazing color!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What makes a Perlfee rabbit.Are the pale bits white or cream? Only asking as we had a doe brought in today she is blue with cream bits feet ears .She is quite small though.We are getting her spayed and bonding her with Tatty(ripped ears ) a mini lop whos wife just died and he is lonely


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> What makes a Perlfee rabbit.Are the pale bits white or cream? Only asking as we had a doe brought in today she is blue with cream bits feet ears .She is quite small though.We are getting her spayed and bonding her with Tatty(ripped ears ) a mini lop whos wife just died and he is lonely


 
Breed Standard is



*Ring Size E* *1) **Type & Weight**20 *​

*2) **Fur **20 *​

*3) **Colour**40 *​

*4) **Condition **20 *​








*Total**100**1.*TYPE - Cobby with tine bone. Head well fixed to body on an almost invisible neck. Ears strong, well furred and Carried erect with rounded tips 10-12cm (4 - 5 ins). Legs straight, fine bone. Eyes grey blue with ruby glow. Nails horn Coloured. Weight kg 2.26-3.17(5 - 71b)*2.*FUR - Very dense with numerous guard hairs.*3.*COLOUR - 
Top Colour: Greyish blue. Three shades permitted i.e. light, medium and dark, medium shade preferable. Colour extends evenly all over the body. Eye Circles, jaw line, chest and insides of legs are much lighter. Small triangle on nape is brownish in colour. Belly white with blue/grey under fur with a tan band between belly colour and body colour. Tips ot guard hairs are light grey and dark grey. This colour must be clearly seen and give the fur a blue grey pearly look. The pearling must be as regular as possible covering all parts ot the body, head, ears, chest, tail and outside of legs. Under Colour : Grey blue almost two thirds of fur length, followed by an intermediate colour, brownish in tint. This colour is not to be clearly defined, but must shade into other colours.
*4.*CONDITION -FAULTS - Lacking type or density of fur. Nape triangle too big, traces of rustiness, barred legs, white hairs. Absence of belly undercolour. Chest and front feet light. Lacking pearling, white patches, white toe nails and other colour eyes. 


Have you got a photo of the new rabbit? Sounds like a Blue Otter colour poss? again many breeds have Blue Otter as a colour within the breed were as Perlfees are always this same one colour Type which because of it's pearl sheen that no other rabbit breed has, it is very different.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I agree not a very posh bun like yours but I will get a photo when i go back to the Sanctuary later in the week. She is very sweet though and a pretty colour. I cant stop looking at your Rex boy he is stunning


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I know, He is gorgeous! Still trying to think of a name for him tho. My 2 Blue Does are Flicker and Fleur. Hopefully in the new year well have some gorgeous babies from the trio and have plenty to show.
Rex do make go pets for people with allergies in some cases. My sister is badly allergic to rabbits and yet Rex rabbits have no effect on her at all.
My have some babies available to go to both pet and breed showing homes in the new year.


----------

